# A couple kinds of almonds. Sweet & Spicey



## wutang (Aug 11, 2009)

I always like smoking almonds. Usually I do honey brown sugar almonds but have been wanting to make some spicy ones lately. So I made both.

A bunch of almonds ready for the smoker


After smoking until toasted. I took half out and lightly coated in honey then dusted with brown sugar like usual. The other half got coated in Frank's Red Hot sauce and dusted with cayenne pepper


Then put them back in the smoker for a little bit longer. Here is a pic of the finished product


The spicey ones were just not quite as hot as I was looking for. After a couple handfulls you feel it on the back of your tongue and throat, but nothing terribly spicey. I guess I was a little to gentle with the cayenne.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 11, 2009)

Those sure look good... 

In the post with the cauliflower I thought the other pan was beans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... LOL


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 11, 2009)

Those look good.  I recently did a couple of batches of almonds and used a salt/brown sugar/honey brine before smoking.  The only thing I got after smoking was the salt.  No sweetness at all.  I'll have to follow your lead and add those items later in the roast and them back into the smoker.


----------



## wutang (Aug 11, 2009)

Give it a shot. I think you will like it. The first time I tried it this way I added too much brown sugar and the almonds on the edges burned a little. But since then they have been great.


----------

